# Kranzle K10/120 FANTASTIC !!



## 309Goodwood (Oct 23, 2006)

Just purchased a Kranzle K10/120, a proper pressure washer, and a quality machine, much better than my old Karcher k3.91, If anybody is looking at upgrading or purchasing a new machine then i can highly recommend them !!
The only 'slight' downside is the screw on and off lance attachment between foam and normal lance, but then this is a 'plus' after reading the thread re them flying off !!!


----------



## Antbunt (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi there i got one on friday. Have to say there awesome> Only thing is you have to be a body builder to lug it about soooooo heavy. Glad i got it :detailer:


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Where from?

How much ?

Will I have to buy a different fitting for my foam lance ?

I ask as I'm looking at getting one of these myself fairly soon.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Mark J said:


> Where from?
> 
> How much ?
> 
> ...


autobrite
£369.99
no

get yourself a 1150t
15m hose
and it has wheels


----------



## davidrogers190 (Dec 17, 2007)

I bought a k7/120 last year and its brilliant, as you said 'a proper pressure washer'


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> autobrite
> £369.99
> no
> 
> ...


I was actually asking the OP where he got his from, I know Autobrite sell them.


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Some places recommend the K7 over the K10, only difference is amount of water used. I've seen them for £289 all in, just wish I had seen them sooner.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Autobrite are expensive i bought 1 today and it was £335 all in delivered


----------



## Antbunt (Jan 14, 2008)

Mine was from a local tractor dealers near me in louth lincolnshire £310.


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

www.malcleanse.co.uk is the place to go for these. I got my K7/120 with an extra 10m extension hose (genuine Kranzle part) with coupling thread delivered for just a couple of quid more than AB wanted for just the machine.

Ring and talk to Malcolm, the guvnor. PROPER customer service, very fast delivery and great after sales support - all with the lowest price I could find (and believe me I looked, I'm tight with my money!).

Main difference between K7 and K10 is how you're going to use it. If drawing from a tank, it really has to be the K7 - the motor runs slower and is designed to draw it's own water. If running off the mains water supply, either will do nicely. Very well made bit of kit and I wish I'd bought one a year ago.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Shine On said:


> www.malcleanse.co.uk is the place to go for these. I got my K7/120 with an extra 10m extension hose (genuine Kranzle part) with coupling thread delivered for just a couple of quid more than AB wanted for just the machine.
> 
> Ring and talk to Malcolm, the guvnor. PROPER customer service, very fast delivery and great after sales support - all with the lowest price I could find (and believe me I looked, I'm tight with my money!).
> 
> Main difference between K7 and K10 is how you're going to use it. If drawing from a tank, it really has to be the K7 - the motor runs slower and is designed to draw it's own water. If running off the mains water supply, either will do nicely. Very well made bit of kit and I wish I'd bought one a year ago.


I got mine from him after reading your initial post about your new machine and your right top fella. :thumb:


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Yeah I have spoken with Malcolm,he is a very helpful chap indeed, now I'm just on the lookout for the cheapest price on a K7 - cos I'm tight too ! :thumb:


----------



## 309Goodwood (Oct 23, 2006)

I got mine from a local Pressure washer dealer ( Shropshire pressure washers - Russell Mapp ) Again like the other peoples dealers TOP service, He even brought it around to my house and checked it was all working ok !!! plus being local to me if anything goes wrong, its not far to pop it back, not that you would ever need to with one of these !!!


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

I had the K1150T and Kranzles really are top pieces of kit, well worth the extra dosh.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

Shine On said:


> www.malcleanse.co.uk is the place to go for these. I got my K7/120 with an extra 10m extension hose (genuine Kranzle part) with coupling thread delivered for just a couple of quid more than AB wanted for just the machine.
> 
> Main difference between K7 and K10 is how you're going to use it. If drawing from a tank, it really has to be the K7 - the motor runs slower and is designed to draw it's own water. If running off the mains water supply, either will do nicely. Very well made bit of kit and I wish I'd bought one a year ago.


See the K7, does it have the ceramic coated pistons and brass pump the same as the K10?

How does the K7 cope with taking water from a baffled tank?


----------



## Fritz Blitz (Jun 18, 2007)

David said:


> See the K7, does it have the ceramic coated pistons and brass pump the same as the K10?


Of course, all Kränzle PWs have a massive brass pump, ceramic coated plungers and valve seats made of stainless steel. I have the 1150T. Loving it...:argie:

regards
Fritz :wave:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

David said:


> See the K7, does it have the ceramic coated pistons and brass pump the same as the K10?
> 
> How does the K7 cope with taking water from a baffled tank?


As Shine On said - if drawing water, you need a 1400 rpm unit, which the K7 is.
K10 is 2800 rpm, so better suited to a mains fed supply.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

i'm going to go for the Kranzle K7 simply because of the lower RPM and it will feed water from a baffled tank which is essential.

Cheapest place (including VAT) for the K7 anyone?


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Antbunt said:


> Mine was from a local tractor dealers near me in louth lincolnshire £310.


What is the name of this dealer please mate?


----------

